# mud bucket hands free lid



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I was thinking on some jobs when your skim coating and pulling mud so fast you don't have a free hand to put the led back on the tub...would this be a waist of money or not...put the tub inside it


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I was thinking on some jobs when your skim coating and pulling mud so fast you don't have a free hand to put the led back on the tub...would this be a waist of money or not...put the tub inside it


 http://www.zorotools.com/g/Oily Waste Cans/00054278/


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> I was thinking on some jobs when your skim coating and pulling mud so fast you don't have a free hand to put the led back on the tub...would this be a waist of money or not...put the tub inside it


Maybe something like that but just a frame and a lid? problem is it might get in the way of the handle when you want to shift it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Just hunt for a kitchen garbage can, that would work.:yes:

Got mine picked out already , thanks Icerock:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just hunt for a kitchen garbage can, that would work.:yes:
> 
> Got mine picked out already , thanks Icerock:thumbup:


 
PINK :blink: Like a bit of pink do you :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> PINK :blink: Like a bit of pink do you :whistling2:


Just trying to make Mudshark feel more at home when he signs into drywall talk:whistling2::thumbsup:

"Take that and stuff it into your pipe you communist pinko's "

Quote from Mudsharks favourite hockey Icon "Don Cherry"


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Ooh I thay, ithn't tit a lovely thade of pink


----------

